# Angela Firman



## Marilyn Egerton (Jul 5, 2008)

To all those members who over a period of time have been interested in what happened to Angela Firman - 1st Female Radio Operator, England. I can now tell you the following :

Angela graduated from the Bridlington College and joined the Swedish Merchant Navy as a Radio Officer. She married one Thorleif Balsrod. Sadly Angela died in Norway on 15 January 2005.

Marilyn Egerton


----------

